# Vital capacity, total



## NESmith (Feb 22, 2010)

Wen is it appropriate to add a 59 modifier to cpt code 94105? When we bill this cpt code along with cpt codes 96401, 94640 & J2357 we get a denial as inclusive. Per CCI there is no bundling. Thank You


----------



## HNISHA (Feb 23, 2010)

This Procedures are not my areas of expertise, however, I suggest the following.

I believe the CPT is 94150 (instead of 94015). 

This is a "*Separate Procedure*". These procedures are commonly carried out as an intergral component of the major service (94640 here). 

Hence it is not appropriate to report 94150 and 96460 together unless it is medically necessary.

Hope this helps!

Thanks


----------



## HNISHA (Feb 23, 2010)

We can append 59 modifer to 94150 if it is unrelated to the major service 94640.

Thanks


----------

